# November Challenge #1: Angel or Devil



## Jude (Nov 6, 2005)

So ladies... are you an angel or a devil?  

Are you a sweet girl who personifies purity and good wholesome values?  A real girls girl, with a good group of female friends who smiles more than you pout. Are you the consummate optimist who is more likely to be called 'sweet' than 'sexy'? Do you prefer Sandy to Rizzo?

If this sounds like you, then you are an Angel.


Are you a vamp with blood red lips, black eyeliner and crimson nails?  Do you like a good bitch and sometimes find it hard to say no? Do you often get on better with men than you do women?  Do people desribe you as sexy, impulsive and tempestuous?  Do you prefer Rizzo to Sandy?

If this sounds like you, then you are a Devil.

Most likely, as with most women, you fall somewhere in the middle.  Here is your chance ladies to let your freak flag fly or let your ethereal beauty shine from within.

Whether you want to be vampy or sweet, scary or celestial, is up to you.. be both even and show us the duality of your personality!

The only limits are within your imaginations!

Angel or Devil... or a little of both?  Show us!


----------



## user4 (Nov 6, 2005)

cool one... i like!!! i think im gonna try this out this week... show ya my devil... i mean angel side... I MEANT ANGEL... lol


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 6, 2005)

this sounds fun! i wanna try too. probably next week end tho.


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 7, 2005)

Great idea for a challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my contribution, have a day off today so had time to play! Not that happy with the outcome but it'll have to do! 

DEVIL!













ANGEL!


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

i LOVE the angel look!!! u look soooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 7, 2005)

wow!! what did you use to draw the lines in purple for the angel look?? btw, great job on the MU!


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks guys! I thought the angel look was pretty messy, but I couldn't be bothered to redo it! I used an eyeliner brush to do the purple lines


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2005)

I love the Photoshopping for the red eyes and halo!  LOL!!  What colors did you use?  Very nice.


----------



## stacey (Nov 7, 2005)

oh I can't wait to get home... or do this at night when the kids are sleeping! this'll be so much fun!


----------



## Pei (Nov 7, 2005)

Vespcat, u're soooooooooooooooooooooo good!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 7, 2005)

vespcat u ROCK!!!!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 7, 2005)

i love it vespcat!!! i cant wait to see others!!


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I love the Photoshopping for the red eyes and halo!  LOL!!  What colors did you use?  Very nice._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For 'Devil' I used White Wheat, Cranberry, Beauty Marked and Foxy Lady Kohl on the eyes and Fanplastico and Smashbox 'Smashing Blur' L/G on the lips and Breath of Plum on the cheeks.

For 'Angel' I used White Gold Pigment (liner), Chantecaille 'Tanzanite e/s (the purple lines and outer V) Dress Divine (browbone), Crystal (lid) and Temperley e/s. For the cheeks, Porcelian Pink MSF and Tony & Tina Face Dew all over. For the lips I used Smashbox 'Smashing Illuminate' L/G 






ETA: Thanks everyone! You're such sweeties! Now c'mon ppl I wanna see yours!


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!! Vespcat thats amazing! I love both looks!


----------



## Jude (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vespcat* 
_Great idea for a challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my contribution, have a day off today so had time to play! Not that happy with the outcome but it'll have to do! 

DEVIL!













ANGEL!











_

 
You are always so stunning!  I dont know if I like you better as an angel or a devil.. both are gorgeous!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 8, 2005)

*I want to Play!*

I tried my little devil look tonight. I used

HyperReal Foundation
For cheeks- Ruby Red pigment mixed with lip conditioner for a little shine
For Brows- Ardell Brow powder in brunette, with 266 brush, drawn a little higher and longer than normal
Eyes- Shades fluid line to shape the lid and line the lower lashes, Blue Absinthe on inner lid, Deep Truth on outher lid, all applied with stiff brush, blended with 213 brush
Lustdust Glitter just above the crease
Goldbit to highlight
Lips-Red Benefit Lip pencil, drawn in exxagerated cupids bow shape
MAC Liza Red lipstick with 316 brush

I wish these pics showed the depth of the eye color. It looked so much cooler in person












The lip color had already smeared out of the line by the time I got to take the pics, but you get the idea





I'm hoping I get time to do the Angel look tommorow.


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I tried my little devil look tonight. I used

HyperReal Foundation
For cheeks- Ruby Red pigment mixed with lip conditioner for a little shine
For Brows- Ardell Brow powder in brunette, with 266 brush, drawn a little higher and longer than normal
Eyes- Shades fluid line to shape the lid and line the lower lashes, Blue Absinthe on inner lid, Deep Truth on outher lid, all applied with stiff brush, blended with 213 brush
Lustdust Glitter just above the crease
Goldbit to highlight
Lips-Red Benefit Lip pencil, drawn in exxagerated cupids bow shape
MAC Liza Red lipstick with 316 brush

I wish these pics showed the depth of the eye color. It looked so much cooler in person












The lip color had already smeared out of the line by the time I got to take the pics, but you get the idea





I'm hoping I get time to do the Angel look tommorow._

 

Hmmmm... the smeared red lips kinda work for a devil look.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, smeared lips for a devil...very naughty! 

Vespcat's angel eyes are soooo sweet! I love those light purple lines!!!

Great job, ladies!


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

like the red lips!!! very cute!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vespcat* 
_Great idea for a challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my contribution, have a day off today so had time to play! Not that happy with the outcome but it'll have to do! 

ANGEL!











_

 
What did you use to get the lines so perfect on your eyes? It looks excellent.


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_What did you use to get the lines so perfect on your eyes? It looks excellent._

 

I used an eyeliner brush from B Never: http://www.bnevertoobusytobebeautifu...0423cbde5bb64f
But I think they've discontinued it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's an ok brush but I just got it because it looked pretty!  8)  I think a really fine nylon art brush would be just as good. The equivalent Mac brush would probably be a slighty thinner version of the 209.


----------



## stacey (Nov 8, 2005)

Part I: Devil










I'll do the Angel part of me tomorrow


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

stacey... u like kinda scary!!! but i a sexxxy way!!! nice job!


----------



## stacey (Nov 8, 2005)

i'm playing the part


----------



## user3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Great job ladies!!!


----------



## llucidity (Nov 8, 2005)

I totally dig the angel look, vespcat! What are the colors you used?


----------



## Jude (Nov 8, 2005)

I have literally been chomping at the bit to do this challenge!  So here goes.....

yo yo yo... Hell Girl in da house!

The glitter detail is so much more vivid in person; especially on my lips. Ugh.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2005)

oh.
em.
eff.
gee.

jude you are fantastic!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2005)

holy crap! That is sooo cool Jude!!!


----------



## lover* (Nov 8, 2005)

Everyone's doing great!

Jude..that is sooo awesome..really scary!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 8, 2005)

aww Jude, I woulda pegged you for the angel  

Looks fab- but how the heck did you blink in those LASHES?!  :twisted:


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 8, 2005)

These are like 2 years old, so they're not too good... But I'll take new ones tomorrow so you can see the improvement of my skills, mwahahaha!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dang Jude that is *HOT!!!!!!!!!*

really got into this challenge! You did a great job!


----------



## colormust (Nov 8, 2005)

you scared me jude, it is fantastic


----------



## trishee03 (Nov 8, 2005)

Jude that is amazing!!!  And Pumpkin I love the devil look!!


----------



## user4 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I have literally been chomping at the bit to do this challenge!  So here goes.....

yo yo yo... Hell Girl in da house!

The glitter detail is so much more vivid in person; especially on my lips. Ugh.





























_

 
Oh so hot!!! I love it!!! Girl you really weren't joking with this challenge man!!! I love the lashes... where'd you get them!!!


----------



## user4 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_These are like 2 years old, so they're not too good... But I'll take new ones tomorrow so you can see the improvement of my skills, mwahahaha!!




_

 

nice... cant wait to see more!!! geez, this challenge is hot!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 9, 2005)

now that's what I call a devil. freakin awesome job as usual jude.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2005)

JUDE JUDE JUDE!  Who could have done it better.  I am new to this forum and so I have just started viewing your looks but I always notice people raving about them.  Now I see why!  I was not expecting that.  I am speechless.  I was expecting some red pigments, some flammable paints and black eyeliner.  But you took it tren steps beyond.    Excellent.  That's all I can say.

Just one question?  How the hell are you going to get all of that off?  LOL


----------



## aziajs (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_Part I: Devil










I'll do the Angel part of me tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are so pretty.  You make such an attractive devil!  LOL.  When I looked at your pic you kind of remond me of Olivebuttercup+.  You two kind of favor each other, at least in this pic.


----------



## Pei (Nov 9, 2005)

Jude, u're da woman!


----------



## medvssa (Nov 9, 2005)

*Mix!*

Great challenge and entries so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did this as a challenge to myself in fact, my second try, inspired by this moonstone pendant that I have.

But then I saw this thread and I thought that it is quite fitting, even if it is a mix of the two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Close-up:






Some other pictures

cheek . lips . face . slightly photoshopped


----------



## Pei (Nov 9, 2005)

*I'm a fallen angel~*

I'm good-natured but is devilish at times.

I think I'm a fallen angel at heart.

I love challenges, and Jude always come up with v interesting ones! Kudos girlie~

P.s: This look was done in like 15mins! I don't have any mascara on, so bear with the shortie lashes. Very simple MU, but u get the gist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was veeeeeerrryy excited when doing this and in addition, my family members are all awake, so.....that explain the FLUSH on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












I know this is kinda out-of-topic as it was last mth's challenge (Make-up DON'Ts)...BUT, i did this straight after the "fallen angel" look so i thought I'd post!

P.s: Most asians have this lil button nose and in order to make it sharper....we often use this "toning" method. However, DO NOT make the lines so freaking OBVIOUS!!!!!!!

My sis came into the room and gasps "WTF" when she saw me with the DON'T MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!!!

NO!





NoooooooOOOOoooooOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 9, 2005)

vespcat: i love urs its very creative!!

stacey: i love ur evil stare haha

jude: i bet no one ever thought of that! haha u look like the devil's helper! scary! (but in a good way)

damn u girls did a great job, how am i supposed to compete with those?!?!


----------



## Jude (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!  I was freaking myself out when I looked in the mirror!  I love the looks that everyone has posted so far and can't wait to see more.  I am gonna try the angelic aspect this weekend.


----------



## stacey (Nov 9, 2005)

you'd probablly kill in it jude. over the top baby! haha


----------



## Jude (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_you'd probablly kill in it jude. over the top baby! haha_

 
If I can kill as half as much as you always do sweetie, I would  be one lucky girl.  <<33


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 9, 2005)

OMFG Jude that's craaaaazy! How in the world did you get all of that off? Very rad!


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 10, 2005)

OMG JUDE your look freaking rules!!! how did you take off all that red stuff from your face?? and what's that mac lid you're biting? (i mean what product, lol)
all you girls look fabulous, miss pumpkin, Pei, medvssa, aziajs, great job!!!
I guess, i'm a bit of both angel and devil as many other girls here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allright so here's mine, despite the LOADS of homework i have, i couldn't pass this challenge, and just today i found my long lost red contacts!!! (Vespcat's post made me remember I had a pair, so i looked for them) i had to do this, great chance to wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW Pei, i admire you for being able to wear makeup with colored contacts, omfg they were so darn uncomfortable!!! 
here it is, after 20 minutes struggling to get my contacts on, finally got them and did this very very quick because my eyes were teary, and i can't see with this suckers! how do u girls like it? i think this came out like a halloween look, too bad i have no red horns lying around the house, i would have used them.

all images are clickable for larger versions.


 



admit it, you'd pee your pants if this came out of the closet at night... ha!




looking sexy sweet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i guess i'll be doing the angel this weekend
thanks girlies, have fun everyone!!!


----------



## user4 (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_OMG JUDE your look freaking rules!!! how did you take off all that red stuff from your face?? and what's that mac lid you're biting? (i mean what product, lol)
all you girls look fabulous, miss pumpkin, Pei, medvssa, asijais great job!!!
I guess, i'm a bit of both angel and devil as many other girls here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allright so here's mine, despite the LOADS of homework i have, i couldn't pass this challenge, and just today i found my long lost red contacts!!! (Vespcat's post made me remember I had a pair, so i looked for them) i had to do this, great chance to wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW Pei, i admire you for being able to wear makeup with colored contacts, omfg they were so darn uncomfortable!!! 
here it is, after 20 minutes struggling to get my contacts on, finally got them and did this very very quick because my eyes were teary, and i can't see with this suckers! how do u girls like it? i think this came out like a halloween look, too bad i have no red horns lying around the house, i would have used them.

all images are clickable for larger versions.


 



admit it, you'd pee your pants if this came out of the closet at night... ha!




looking sexy sweet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i guess i'll be doing the angel this weekend
thanks girlies, have fun everyone!!!_

 
haha, u look scary!!! in a good way, but scary!!!


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 10, 2005)

This is my first Specktra FOTD, so please be gentle =) (although critiques are welcome).


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 10, 2005)

i love urs crazy4hec! ur so freaking pretty!


----------



## Pei (Nov 10, 2005)

ishtarchick!!!

I really like ur piercing stare!

I'm a vainpot, contacts had became part of me, so i've no probs


----------



## aziajs (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_OMG JUDE your look freaking rules!!! how did you take off all that red stuff from your face?? and what's that mac lid you're biting? (i mean what product, lol)
all you girls look fabulous, miss pumpkin, Pei, medvssa, asijais great job!!!
I guess, i'm a bit of both angel and devil as many other girls here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allright so here's mine, despite the LOADS of homework i have, i couldn't pass this challenge, and just today i found my long lost red contacts!!! (Vespcat's post made me remember I had a pair, so i looked for them) i had to do this, great chance to wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW Pei, i admire you for being able to wear makeup with colored contacts, omfg they were so darn uncomfortable!!! 
here it is, after 20 minutes struggling to get my contacts on, finally got them and did this very very quick because my eyes were teary, and i can't see with this suckers! how do u girls like it? i think this came out like a halloween look, too bad i have no red horns lying around the house, i would have used them.

all images are clickable for larger versions.


 



admit it, you'd pee your pants if this came out of the closet at night... ha!




looking sexy sweet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i guess i'll be doing the angel this weekend
thanks girlies, have fun everyone!!!_

 
Looks demonic to me!  Nice job!  It's very....like.....scary.  I just keep staring at the red contacts.  It kind of freaks you out.  LOL


----------



## user4 (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazy4hec* 
_This is my first Specktra FOTD, so please be gentle =) (although critiques are welcome). 







_

 
beautifully demonic... ur gorgeous!!! hope to see more fotds!


----------



## stacey (Nov 10, 2005)

you kinda remind me of rosario dawson... but cuter. great job crazy4hec


----------



## oriGINAl (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW! All of these are so good! I will eventually try angel. 

Jude...you are another world scary in those! Awesome!


----------



## ishtarchick (Nov 10, 2005)

crazy4hec you have such a beautiful bone structure, love your deep set eyes.


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_crazy4hec you have such a beautiful bone structure, love your deep set eyes._

 
thank you *blushing*


----------



## Vespcat (Nov 10, 2005)

Everyone has done a great job! They all look fantastic, loving those eyelashes Jude!


----------



## user3 (Nov 10, 2005)

So I did both.  
I wanted to show my evil and sweet side.

Here ya go:


My sweet side first  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















Now the Naughty side  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crazy I didn't even use any gold in this look. The Rose pigment is what is reflecting gold.














Here's the split!

This pic cracks me up. It reminds of that split personality guy off of Batman. Can't recall his name right now.


















So that's all folks! 

I really enjoyed this challenge and I hope to see more people contribute!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 10, 2005)

My Angel has two inspirations. One is a painting that hung in my grandma's house when I was a kid. The other is a creepy poster that hung on the bedroom door of my childhood friend's older brother. I think it might have been an album cover. He was very into the whole 80's metal music. 
The common elements of the two were purple and silver tones. My grandma's angel looked very sweet, while the poster angel was a bad, bad girl. Here's my interpretation... She's a little of both.














I changed the lips after a few pics.


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 10, 2005)

Everyone has done an amazing job,they're all gorgeous.I actually tried it today but I didn't like it.I'm a bit nervous to post the pictures,all of you are so brilliant.My "skills" are a joke compared to yours.That was kind of random


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow!!! You guys all look amazing!!! I'm totally inspired....I really have to do this now


----------



## user4 (Nov 11, 2005)

Zap2it... I LOVE ur devil look... even my bf was like "that looks hot!!!"


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2005)

Very angelic...ethereal.  I love it.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 11, 2005)

I am loving this challenge.  I'm tempted to give it a go but am feeling really bleh!


----------



## user3 (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_Zap2it... I LOVE ur devil look... even my bf was like "that looks hot!!!"_

 

Thanks Sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thanks aziajs!!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 11, 2005)

Great work everyone - very cool challenge!

Jude yours is my fave so far!


----------



## Jude (Nov 11, 2005)

*Angels with dirty faces....*

All good girls need to cut loose and do wicked things after an eternity of righteousness.  How was I to know that Peter was locking the gates after the new curfew rules took place?

It was a long night and a hell of a long drop.  Screw it, I am going to chill here until I figure something out.

Just a bang and a clatter... as an angel hits the ground.


























(who can expect an angels' falsies to stay on after such a hard landing and watering eyes?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 11, 2005)

hahaha that was awesome Jude!


----------



## lovejam (Nov 11, 2005)

Vespcat, your angel look is so damn ace, it's not even funny. I love it!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 11, 2005)

jude your angel is f**cking awesome!! totally freekin awesome!!


----------



## DearDementia (Nov 11, 2005)

These could have been alot better, but I'm sick with a stomach virus, so I guess it's alright.
Excuse the awful skin.

Devil:















Angel:















All:


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 11, 2005)

here is my devil attempt- the angel will have to come later, as my face is raw from scrubbing all the damn glitter off it 

When I think of devil I think of flames... and no  one has done flames yet.. so me, being the pyro that I am... :twisted:





The stupid falsies wouldn't stick cuz of the vaseline holding the glitter on...





and... I had to photoshop the eyeball on this one


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DearDementia* 
_These could have been alot better, but I'm sick with a stomach virus, so I guess it's alright.
Excuse the awful skin.

Devil:















Angel:















All:



_

 

so precise!

what did u use?


----------



## colormust (Nov 11, 2005)

jude, your freakin crack me up : P


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 12, 2005)

And this is my angel version (it looked a lot more shimmery in real life)


----------



## stacey (Nov 12, 2005)

everyone is getting just a little bit more creative. great job girls.


----------



## KJam (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazy4hec* 
_This is my first Specktra FOTD, so please be gentle =) (although critiques are welcome). 







_

 
I love this! Just so beautiful, proving sometimes it's better to be naughty than nice!


----------



## KJam (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazy4hec* 
_And this is my angel version (it looked a lot more shimmery in real life)




_

 
I love the nice one too - you're so pretty


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_All good girls need to cut loose and do wicked things after an eternity of righteousness.  How was I to know that Peter was locking the gates after the new curfew rules took place?

It was a long night and a hell of a long drop.  Screw it, I am going to chill here until I figure something out.

Just a bang and a clatter... as an angel hits the ground.


























(who can expect an angels' falsies to stay on after such a hard landing and watering eyes?_

 
are those camels??


----------



## Jude (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_are those camels??_

 
Damn girl.. you have some eye; haha.  Turkish Golds


----------



## user4 (Nov 12, 2005)

not very angelic... lol!!! smoking BAD!!! but girl, u still look great!!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Nov 12, 2005)

Jude, you just made my day with this look and your story behind it, I totally love this!!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_All good girls need to cut loose and do wicked things after an eternity of righteousness.  How was I to know that Peter was locking the gates after the new curfew rules took place?

It was a long night and a hell of a long drop.  Screw it, I am going to chill here until I figure something out.

Just a bang and a clatter... as an angel hits the ground.


























(who can expect an angels' falsies to stay on after such a hard landing and watering eyes?_


----------



## kimmy (Nov 13, 2005)

everyone's look amazing so far!!

i so have to try this now haha :]


ps. jude, have you ever thought of modelling? i swear you couldn't take a bad pictre if you tried ;D


----------



## Tamgirl24 (Nov 13, 2005)

CrazyforHec....I love the lip color you have on in your devil look....what color is that? Thnx!!


----------



## Jude (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_jude, have you ever thought of modelling? i swear you couldn't take a bad pictre if you tried ;D_

 
Thanks mama!  You are so sweet and yes, you do have to try this challenge, I would love to see what kind of angel you would come up with.

(((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Isis (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_All good girls need to cut loose and do wicked things after an eternity of righteousness.  How was I to know that Peter was locking the gates after the new curfew rules took place?

It was a long night and a hell of a long drop.  Screw it, I am going to chill here until I figure something out.

Just a bang and a clatter... as an angel hits the ground.
(who can expect an angels' falsies to stay on after such a hard landing and watering eyes?)_

 
I love it! That's so Film Noir!
You look fantastic for a fallen angel  8)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_



_

 
WOW... that's beyond gorgeous! And those lashes, I love them!


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tamgirl24* 
_CrazyforHec....I love the lip color you have on in your devil look....what color is that? Thnx!!_

 
That's Flirt's lipgloss in Midnight Lace


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 14, 2005)

Y'all are so creative!!  Everyone's looks AWESOME!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2005)

This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 14, 2005)

DearDementia - I loveeee the colours you used.


----------



## Jude (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_

 
I love your angel!  You look so pretty


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_

 
I love it! You look so ethereal!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_

 
very impressive. awesome job love!


----------



## user4 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_

 
wow, u look awsome!!! so glowy!


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_


WOW... that's beyond gorgeous! And those lashes, I love them!_

 
Thanks you are always so kind!




aziajs your angel looks great!


----------



## annaleigh (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_

 
oh, this is my fav angel so far! pretty pretty please, could you give us a breakdown of your look?


----------



## Hilary (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vespcat* 
_Great idea for a challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my contribution, have a day off today so had time to play! Not that happy with the outcome but it'll have to do! 

DEVIL!













ANGEL!











_

 
That is so hot. I love the angel look


----------



## Hilary (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_I tried my little devil look tonight. I used

HyperReal Foundation
For cheeks- Ruby Red pigment mixed with lip conditioner for a little shine
For Brows- Ardell Brow powder in brunette, with 266 brush, drawn a little higher and longer than normal
Eyes- Shades fluid line to shape the lid and line the lower lashes, Blue Absinthe on inner lid, Deep Truth on outher lid, all applied with stiff brush, blended with 213 brush
Lustdust Glitter just above the crease
Goldbit to highlight
Lips-Red Benefit Lip pencil, drawn in exxagerated cupids bow shape
MAC Liza Red lipstick with 316 brush

I wish these pics showed the depth of the eye color. It looked so much cooler in person













The lip color had already smeared out of the line by the time I got to take the pics, but you get the idea





I'm hoping I get time to do the Angel look tommorow._

 
Wow your lips are like doll lips!


----------



## Hilary (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_I have literally been chomping at the bit to do this challenge!  So here goes.....

yo yo yo... Hell Girl in da house!

The glitter detail is so much more vivid in person; especially on my lips. Ugh.





























_

 
oh my god, that is so cool


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_

 

THAT IS HOT!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annaleigh* 
_oh, this is my fav angel so far! pretty pretty please, could you give us a breakdown of your look?_

 
THANK YOU!!!  And a big thank you to the other ladies for your gracious comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for what I used:
Face:    Bare Escentuals Warm Tan Foundation and Tinted Mineral Veil
Cheeks: Bare Escentuals Glee
Eyes:    MAC Bare Canvas paint, Nylon eyeshadow, Kitschmas pigment, Maybelline XXL mascara (sucks)
Lips:     MAC Love-In lip lacquer, Prrr lipglass (one of my all-time faves)


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 15, 2005)

I did these soooooo long ago...but they fit! so oh well haha


----------



## Alexa (Nov 16, 2005)

angel look.. maybe i'll do the devil one later. i have the worst headache ever so i def. won't be doing it right now lol


----------



## Jude (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_angel look.. maybe i'll do the devil one later. i have the worst headache ever so i def. won't be doing it right now lol




_

 
Alexa, You look so beautiful here.  My goodness woman!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 16, 2005)

*First challenge ever*

This is my first challenge so here goes....

with flash..





w/o flash..


----------



## user4 (Nov 16, 2005)

very good girl! these looks awsome!


----------



## Pei (Nov 16, 2005)

Alexa, u have the most beautiful eyes ever!

My god, aziajs u are definately another face to keep a look out for! U're so beautiful in ur angel version~


----------



## KJam (Nov 16, 2005)

This is absolutely stunning!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_This is my angel.





I love the stones so much I don't want to take them off!_


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_angel look.. maybe i'll do the devil one later. i have the worst headache ever so i def. won't be doing it right now lol




_

 
love it!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazy4hec* 
_And this is my angel version (it looked a lot more shimmery in real life)



_

 
I love this photo.  You look so beautiful and so angelic, so innocent, so pure.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 17, 2005)

Here we go...cause Im both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angel:





Devil:






PS: This was way harder than I thought it would be!!! Im definetly not cut out to do fantasy makeup looks like these.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

You look beautiful! You have sold me on Bare Escentuals. Going to try it soon!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_As for what I used:
Face:    Bare Escentuals Warm Tan Foundation and Tinted Mineral Veil
Cheeks: Bare Escentuals Glee
Eyes:    MAC Bare Canvas paint, Nylon eyeshadow, Kitschmas pigment, Maybelline XXL mascara (sucks)
Lips:     MAC Love-In lip lacquer, Prrr lipglass (one of my all-time faves)_


----------



## another_mac_addict (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazy4hec* 
_And this is my angel version (it looked a lot more shimmery in real life)



_

 
What did you use on your lips? They look amazing!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Here we go...cause Im both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Angel:





Devil:






PS: This was way harder than I thought it would be!!! Im definetly not cut out to do fantasy makeup looks like these._

 
I like it alot! Great job....


----------



## DearDementia (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_This is my first challenge so here goes....

with flash..





w/o flash..



_

 
This looks wonderful!


----------



## nena (Nov 17, 2005)

*im such a little devil!*

i hope im doing this right...................
















not so great pics but i had fun!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_You look beautiful! You have sold me on Bare Escentuals. Going to try it soon!_

 
Thank you.  I have to let you (and everyone else) know, though, that the pics are airbrushed.  I always try to clean them up a little so that they don't look as harsh because the camera picks up a lot that the naked eye doesn't see.  With this pic I actually softened the pic a lot because I wanted to look really ethereal and I had to remove some pimples because my face is breaking out like crazy right now.  So for your viewing pleasure I have included the before and after.






*Here are some more that I took.  These haven't been touched up.*


----------



## shygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Still looks hot!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nena* 
_i hope im doing this right...................

















not so great pics but i had fun!_

 
this looks awesome.......


----------



## nena (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_this looks awesome.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nena* 
_thanks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what did you use on your lips? I must have it, it looks stunning!!!


----------



## user4 (Nov 17, 2005)

still doing such a magnificent job!!! I love it.....


----------



## shygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd like to know, too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_what did you use on your lips? I must have it, it looks stunning!!!_


----------



## nena (Nov 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_what did you use on your lips? I must have it, it looks stunning!!!_

 
i used mac vino l/p and electron pink lipglass stain. a lot of mixxing and voila!


----------



## purl_cali (Nov 18, 2005)

*sweet as an angel =D*











without flash..





Eyes:
MAC Stilife
MAC Brill, Tilt, Freshwater, Deeptruth eyeshadows
MAC Pink Opal pigment
MAC Waveline Fluidline
Jordana Bashful Blue e/l

MAC Well Dressed Blush
KP concealer

Lips:
MAC Classy Pink l/s
MAC Pink Poodle l/g (very lightly)


----------



## DJNina (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vespcat* 
_Great idea for a challenge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's my contribution, have a day off today so had time to play! Not that happy with the outcome but it'll have to do! 

DEVIL!













ANGEL!











_

 
I LOVE THE HALO!!!!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Nov 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purl_cali* 
_










without flash..





Eyes:
MAC Stilife
MAC Brill, Tilt, Freshwater, Deeptruth eyeshadows
MAC Pink Opal pigment
MAC Waveline Fluidline
Jordana Bashful Blue e/l

MAC Well Dressed Blush
KP concealer

Lips:
MAC Classy Pink l/s
MAC Pink Poodle l/g (very lightly)_

 
very nice... I like it alot!


----------



## user4 (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_here is my devil attempt- the angel will have to come later, as my face is raw from scrubbing all the damn glitter off it 

When I think of devil I think of flames... and no  one has done flames yet.. so me, being the pyro that I am... :twisted:





The stupid falsies wouldn't stick cuz of the vaseline holding the glitter on...





and... I had to photoshop the eyeball on this one 



_

 
girl, i never saw this shit... wow... it looks sooo hottt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamella (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DearDementia* 
_These could have been alot better, but I'm sick with a stomach virus, so I guess it's alright.
Excuse the awful skin.

Devil:















Angel:















All:



_

 
That is sooo frickin awesome!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 27, 2005)

sxychica- thanks!  It took FOREVER (and half a box of face wipes) to get all the glitter off.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Nov 30, 2005)

okay heres mine...angel!!






and


----------



## user4 (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_okay heres mine...angel!!






and 




_

 

hotness!!! i love this!!!


----------



## stacey (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_okay heres mine...angel!!






and 




_

 
giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl that's gorgeous! i saw it on myspace too


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I Am So Blown Away By The Magnificent Talent Of You Ladies.  All Of You Deserve A Standing Ovation


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 7, 2005)

wow you all did a great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

great...


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Girl you look amazing with the angels circle hehe... Love both looks


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 11, 2012)

Great work everyone!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Vespcat said:


>


  	WOW the lines (?) on the eyeshadow part for the angel look is amazing! (Sorry not sure wo to describe it)


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 10, 2012)

godzillaxahhhhhh said:


>


  	love this one!


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 10, 2012)

really nice to watch all that creativity!


----------



## funkychik02 (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## EllenAim (Jan 4, 2013)

Your looks are amazing, love this thread a lot


----------



## BebeBellaBella (Jan 24, 2013)

awesome!


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------

